# 6 Pin PCI-E connectors



## inquisitor22 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, so i Bought a new video card for my computer not knowing that it would also require a new power supply. 1 being that it simply didn't have the Wattage to support the card. 2. It doesn't have the 6 pin pci-e connectors. So, being that it saturday and there's only one store open here that sells computer parts i bought the only power suppy that had all the requirements. However when i get it home the 6 pin male end on the power supply doesn't match up with the 6 pin female on the card.

Thus my question being, is there more than one type of 6pin pci-e connections, or is this just some kind of random screw up on the psu?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

whats the model #s on the PSU and the card?


----------



## inquisitor22 (Jul 27, 2008)

card is a ati radeon hd 4850
psu is an acepower 520w switching psu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

While not a great supply it should have the 6pin pcie plug you need
What is the makers name and model of the ati radeon hd 4850?


----------



## inquisitor22 (Jul 27, 2008)

HIS
now, I'm not quite sure how to explain the layout of the plug... the top rwo was a square followed by what I'll call two pentagons, even though they have six sides, thats kinda what it loos like. Then the bottom has the same but with the square on the opposite side, which, near as i can tell is the norm for every 6pin connector i could find, but on the psu, there is two squares on the bottom row, othere than that it looked the same, either way I'm going to take it back and get another becasue the 2 sata connection are on the same cable and won't reach both the dvd burner and the HD, but to cover myself would the OCZ500sxs or the COOLERMASTER extreme power 500w be my better choice and would they both have the proper connections?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

COOLERMASTER RealPower Pro models over 600w are the only recommended models.
Corsair 550w min
SeaSonic 550w min
PC Power&Cooling 
Thermaltake ToughPower models only
Again I would be looking for a 650w minimum
But you might slide by with a quality 550.


----------



## inquisitor22 (Jul 27, 2008)

k, how bout the corsair tx 650w, only thing i see here is that it doesn't actually list the 6pin only 6+2, so i assume that is the same as the 20+4 that plugs into the board where it is a seperate plug for the 2
connections are 
1 x ATX 24 pin & 20 pin compatible
1 x EPS/ATX12V 8-4 pin 
2 x PCI-E 6+2 pin
8 x SATA
8 x 4 pin Peripheral
2 x Floppy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a real good PSU, should work without a problem.


----------



## inquisitor22 (Jul 27, 2008)

k thanx


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

6+2 is because some card take 6 pins some take 8.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the +2 is detachable some new high end cards are now 8 pin

that is a very good PSU Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then the other you spoke of


----------

